# Tannoch Stables



## Mansel (23 February 2018)

I saw that they are advertising for staff and I was also thinking of my moving my horse here on livery, does anyone know if it's a good yard? I've heard mixed reviews so far so any opinions would be welcomed?


----------



## Daniel_Jack (8 March 2018)

Ive kept a horse there in the past and personally wouldnt recommend it based on my experience.


----------



## Fergus7 (4 June 2018)

My horse has been at Tannoch since 2016 and is well cared for, there are two indoor schools and two outdoor, good hacking and all year turnout. I've had no problems and she is v happy.


----------

